# need id help on catfish



## mirandaX2.5 (Apr 7, 2011)

thought it was a form of Synodontis but I was looking through all of them and I couldnt find one that looked like him. help please. it is posted in gallery


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I did a search and looks to be similar to this one.

Horabagrus brachysoma "Bullseye Catfish"

Here's a good site for looking around but I think I'm right.

Horabagrus brachysoma • Horabagridae • Cat-eLog Image 2 • PlanetCatfish


----------



## Scyry (Dec 1, 2010)

This picture?


----------



## mirandaX2.5 (Apr 7, 2011)

yup


----------



## mirandaX2.5 (Apr 7, 2011)

and that does look like it!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

i'll admit I only looked at one picture but after looking at the others in that link I'd say 99% chance that's the one you have.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

My reference calls him a Mystus micracanthus or Two-Spot Catfish (2008). His picture is the same as that for the Horabagrus brachysoma "Bullseye Catfish" so at sometime they changed names. My local Big Box store always has lots of these.


----------

